# Fish camp suggestions in the UP



## drice379 (Dec 18, 2011)

Me and a friend want to set up a fish camp somewhere on or near a river in the UP next fall for salmon season. We are thinking about going for a week and trying to make an annual trip of it. Anyone have any suggestions on campgrounds or rivers. We're even open to renting a cabin if anyone knows of a good place to go. I'm not trying to get any ones secret spots, just pointed in a general direction. Thanks.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

my sugjestion would be don't try to find a spot yet.
go on up with the idea of being mobile and trying different spots.
eventualy you will find one you like and it will be yours because you discovered it exploring together.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Reed and Green on the Two Heart.


----------



## steelmo2327 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes the big two hearted river or chocalay river are good.


----------



## youp50 (Jan 14, 2011)

Manistique. Several campgrounds. Casino. Big Lake Michigan kings. Laundry.


----------



## michaelbschafer (Feb 8, 2011)

There is a rustic campground near the mouth of the Tahquamenon, Tahquamenon Falls State Park Rivermouth. Usually less people there than at the falls campground, but that could also be an option if you wanted a modren site.


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

Shelldrake right outside of paradise, can't go wrong! Pike city

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

